# cannot create 'WScript.Shell'



## sylvii51 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,
This basically has to do with defragging. Now, since Windows 98 is not the greatest in the world when it comes to defragging (some types of files it won't defrag), I usually go to PC AutoPitStop. Also, I am running IE6.

Anyway, I used to be able to run an autofix they have there, but now in my system I get this dialog box:

Windows Script Host
Script: C\Windows\Local Settings\Temporary Internet
Files: Contents.IE5\KF8ZANKT\DskOpt[1].js
Line: 10
Char:1
Error: could not create object named "WScript.Shell"
Code: 80040154
Source: WScript.CreateObject

What I want to find out is what is going on inside my system? why can't that be created?

Obviously, I need that so that I can run a more proficient defragger than Windows. After running test, my system has 5000+ excess fragments, when the number should be closer to '0'!

Anyway, even though I put 'intermediate' level for understanding this stuff, it might sound like I sometimes border on 'computer illiterate', so please bear with me.

Oh yeah, I checked Advanced Settings in Internet Options to see if there were settings that should be 'checked' or 'unchecked' but even after changing some, it didn't correct the above problem. (so I put the 'Default settings' back on)

.....and, just in case, I've got a HiJack log from yesterday morning if you need to see that at all.

Thanks, 
Sylvii


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If the problem is only related with PC AutoPitStop autofix, they may be able to provide you with an answer thru support. Meanwhile, repair the Internet Explorer:

To repair Internet Explorer, go to Start, Programs, Accessories, Sytem Tools, System Information. From the Menu select Tools. Then the Internet Explorer Repair Tool. Follow instructions on screen to repair the Internet Explorer.

Best of luck!


----------

